# What is your favorite dog?



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

My favorite dog is the pitbull and your?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

German Shepherd!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Great Pyrenees.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chinese Crested!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

American Eskimo


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Border Collie


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Weimaraner was my best dog.....I'm a sucker for hounds but I have a boxer mutt and I'm pretty pleased with her


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the Lab is the best all around dog. but on the farm dog Border Collie is my choice


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Whippet or lab


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

HUMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm so hard...I LOVE my Yellow Lab...but my Great Danes are amazing...not that I don't love my tiny dogs...just would never get another one lol


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Bernese Mountain Dog! Never had the chance to own one but I love them.

My Border Collie is pretty sweet too


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

​
This is Baxter, my Great Dane. I love Danes too.


----------



## cownancy (Dec 6, 2016)

Saint Bernard!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

PitBull/ American Pit terrier, my little girl has definitely changed some people's opinion on the breeds


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have several-
Alaskan Malamute
Great Pyrenees
Great Dane
Chow Chow
English, Irish, Irish Red and White, Gordon Setters
Irish Wolfhound
Tibetan Mastiff (the only one on my list that I have never owned, but I would love one)


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had everything from purebreds to mutts and I loved them all, but I must say I'm a sucker for the retrieving breeds, but I dearly love my Saint Bernard as well! 

My current dogs Fernna and Bernard are wonderful, I would get both breeds again. 

I would also get another Golden retriever if the opportunity arose. I miss My Golden Retriever(Nanna) so much, she was the sweetest thing that ever lived!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love my lab Duncan 








But my friends pugle (Beagle & Pug) is adorable. Labs are probably my favorite though but to be honest I love all dogs.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

There's so many wonderful breeds.. but since the 80ies I felt the need to quit buying my wonderful Doberman Pinschers and help save rescued dogs. Their have been some wonderful mixes. SHASTA was pit/Shepherd a wonderful short hair shepherd. Mr. Moose.. a large black pit/shepherd/lab. Had a heart of gold, needed a womans touch. May they RIP Currently Kitty she's spanial and bull dog, loves to herd the goats around the hot tub, great with the kid, and trusted by mama too.And Yadi, she's a Manchester, looks like a min-pin but a bit taller with natural pointed ears. Oh and now who would be Oreosdad if he joined the group.. he's in the doghouse..does that count?? LOL


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Great Pyrenees! 
Our girl is the sweetest lady! An amazing protector, but so gentle and loving!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love Beagles! I have one Beagle and a Blue Tick/Beagle mix. I'm also a sucker for Australian Shepherds, Golden Retrievers, Basset Hounds, Labs, and Corgis.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a few for their purposes and one is a cross. I love my little jack Russells so much personality band loyal. They can run and run and keep up or snuggle on the couch all day. 
Next breed is maremma. I love them for their protection and how they can be so loving to their owner and so protective against anything else. They have minds of their own and love a good cuddle too. 
I think my all time favourite is my cross breed though. Australian Cattle dog x kelpie. Guard dogs, working dogs, companions. I have 3 of them now and they are smart and love to please. They will guard their house and people, guard their property and their animals. They wrk in helping move the stock or catching them. Then at night they will cuddle in bed. Mine will sleep all day or if needed will run all day.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I like a good looking mutt. I have purebred, and for my LGDs, I want to know their lineage. My favorite dog is my Brownie. She's a beagle Rottweiler mix. She looks like an overgrown black and tan beagle. She's sweet and friendly. She's 12 now, and she's been my faithful friend for all of her life. I used to do pet therapy at the hospital with her, she was so wonderful with patients from ICU to any other floor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I like a good looking mutt. I have purebred, and for my LGDs, I want to know their lineage. My favorite dog is my Brownie. She's a beagle Rottweiler mix. She looks like an overgrown black and tan beagle. She's sweet and friendly. She's 12 now, and she's been my faithful friend for all of her life. I used to do pet therapy at the hospital with her, she was so wonderful with patients from ICU to any other floor.


Depending on how my dog acts I will hopefully be doing the same thing at the homes my grandparents were in. I haven't been to either since they died but they took good care of my grandparents so it's the least I can do.

I'm glad you did it!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pits and rottweilers are my 2 favorite breeds but rotts are my favorite.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My favorite dog is a German Shepard!!! I love them. There looks there nature. Although my black one I have now bear is a chicken eater!! Lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love basset hounds, cocker spaniels, and border collies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say, Goldens have a special spot in my heart! I also have a Border Collie, and I love her to bits, but I think I will be more inclined to get a Golden again, or possibly a Lab.. my BF has a Yellow Lab and she's an awesome dog! A lot like my Golden


----------



## HardieRanch (Dec 4, 2016)

Doberman!


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

Karakachans. Hands down the best livestock guardian I've ever had. I have 2 and they work really well as a team.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My 1/2 Dachshund, 1/4 Pug, 1/4 Boston Terrier ...just cause she's super cute :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also love my weim...but she's twelve now and really showing her age.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww Stephanie she is so beautiful. I always almost cry every time I see one. This was mine and he was such a great dog. I just don't have the heart to ever get another one. I lost him 3 years ago to cancer at the age of 9


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man...so sad  Niobe is twelve and has some rear leg weakness and arthritis and cataracts but she still loves her food and is continent. Still jumps around like she's 2 

Your dog was gorgeous!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Love Border Collies and Maremmas, had 3 Borders and 4 Maremmas over the years ❤ Not forgetting my 5 cats, teejae


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not a huge dog person but we have 2 great pyrenees LGDs that we love. They are vvery protective, and excellent LGDs


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Old dogs are crazy! My moms border collie is 17 and one day I'm looking at her thinking not to much longer the next you would think she was a puppy! And thank you. He was by far the best dog ever especially for the kids


----------

